# I ordered a Rhinestone setter from Dazzleurself.com to date I have not received the item



## Tricia (Apr 2, 2009)

I ordered a rhinestone setter ($119. + = $141.44) on April 6 and the money was removed from my account on April 8, 2009. I have contacted the company by phone twice and left messages. I have not received a response to date. The answering machine has answered both times.
Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow that is sad to hear. I really hope you get your merchandise. Have you tried contacting them?

Katrina


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I would be contacting my bank / cc company and filing a complaint. Hopefully you get some resolution that way.


----------



## Tricia (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. I have finally received my merchandise.


----------

